# Baked chicken tenders - can you improve this?



## jessicacarr (Dec 1, 2009)

our main dish tonight that was all good 'n fine, but needed a little extra something.  Anyhow...here it is:

i mixed 2 T evoo with a sliced onion, a head of chopped garlic and rosemary
put half of that mixture on a shallow roasting pan
layered it with boneless skinless chicken tenders which i salted and           peppered
put the rest of the onion mixture on top
topped it all with a little extra evoo.
baked til done.

this has great potential, but, as i mentioned earlier, it was good; however, it did need something to give it a little life.  i just dont know what.  any suggestions will be considered for the next time i make this.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2009)

Some time when you want to indulge in fatening try my grand kids favorite. take your tenders and dip in flour, then egg and then inwell crushed potatoe chips..Then drizzle the whole thing with melted butter..The kids love to dunk them in ranch dressing...Can say they will improve them but they are tasty, with a nice big salad.
kadesma


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2009)

Mushrooms!!


----------



## letscook (Dec 1, 2009)

I use sour cream Potato chips crushed and also Chezits crackers are good

I mix the chix pcs in sour cream and roll in whatever i am going to coat with - put on a baking sheet then drizzle melted butter over them.

If making country tender, the usual flour egg and the flour again.  season the final flour-with salt pepper, season salt.  suggestions also - use ranch powder mix in the flour - i have use Emeril "Bam" seasoning Think its call bayou blast now you can get that on the foodnetwork. 

I have also marinated chicken in Franks hot sauce and then coated with flour.  

sooooooo many possiable ways


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe dip the tenders in melted butter prior to seasoning...Salt, pepper, cayenne. 
Also think about Thyme, and for sure a big squeeze of lemon to finish....

Have Fun!!


----------

